

Show HN: VisaEase.com - Review and Feedback - jgill
http://www.visaease.com

======
jgill
Friends, non-Romans, internet people...I come to you bearing a link to the
project and now company I've been working on the last few years (it's
completely bootstrapped) asking for advice in a combination of a Show HN and
Ask HN.

I present to you VisaEase: [http://www.visaease.com](http://www.visaease.com)

If you could spare a moment to check it out, I'm hoping to get feedback on the
site in general and specifically: \- Ways to increase customer conversion \-
Any suggestions on how to reach the right audience of people ready to
emigrate? \- Many of the site's visitors are early on in the immigration
process and not yet ready for our services. \- Suggestions on ways to improve
the site design, especially the homepage which I think may need a redesign \-
What do you think about the style of the copy on the site? \- We created all
the copy, videos, etc. ourselves and wanted to get some outside opinions from
pros and semi-pros to this part of marketing \- Do you know anyone that would
be interested in freelance infographic design work (we have lots of
interesting stats to share, but want to do so in a fun and hopefully
aesthetically pleasing way)? \- Know anyone that may be interested in
investing in the immigration space?

I've written the code for the platform that powers VisaEase in five houses and
at least three states/provinces. I've worked it in coffee shops, in
restaurants, on planes, in the middle of the night, in the early morning, on
"vacation". It's spanned three relationships and two day jobs. This feels like
a major milestone in my life so I wanted to let you know that VisaEase is
finally out there in the wild, I took extreme care in getting it right. Some
of the most intelligent people I know have had difficulty navigating the US
immigration system for non-employment based greens cards and visas. The
process is very time consuming and plagued by some bad entrenched interests
(e.g. people that purposefully want to keep the process complex and jargon
filled) and essentially through much back and forth with helpful immigration
attorneys, logic mapping, etc. the system can accurately (in less than 30
minutes of your time in most cases) fill out needed immigration paperwork for
someone without every asking them duplicate information.

The first uses for the platform will be fiance and marriage based green cards
and citizenship, so if you know of an international or inter-citizenship love
fest you want to help along send them to VisaEase and let them know an actual
immigration attorney (even our chat is staffed by an immigration attorney, not
a paralegal or general support) will also review their application for free
literally saving them thousands of dollars (in case they need that extra
reassurance).

Thank you in advance and good luck with your startups as well.

~~~
cylinder
Are you looking to sell? Looking for investors?

How will you scale the attorney review @ $99? Takes at least 10-15 minutes of
attorney time to do a solid review.

~~~
jgill
Potentially looking for investors. The attorney review is free for the short
term. We have an immigration attorney on staff and access to very helpful
attorneys. We are giving customers the platinum version of the product for $99
right now, but this is a limited time offer.

[http://www.visaease.com/visaease-application-
process/pricing...](http://www.visaease.com/visaease-application-
process/pricing/)

[http://www.visaease.com/visaease-application-
process/service...](http://www.visaease.com/visaease-application-
process/service-offering/)

~~~
cylinder
I started practicing immigration law last year and I have been envisioning a
platform almost exactly like this recently. Particularly your eligibility test
-- you nailed it. I think this is a good value proposition for people who want
to DIY their petitions.

What is your marketing strategy? Adwords may be tough because you will pay $4
per click, competing with lawyers who earn $2,000+ per conversion while you'll
get $99.

Are you looking for only big investors? I can't invest much but would be
interested in getting involved in some way.

~~~
jgill
We are looking for "mid-large" scale investors if we take funding at all.

